# HTML Iframe (Vor und Zurück springen - Browserfunktion)



## SebiPuck (9. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist, ein iFrame zu basteln, welches sich an die Vor und Zurück Funktion eines Browsers anpasst. 

(damit meine ich jene 2 Buttons, welche für gewöhnlich links oben im Browser neben der Adress Zeile sind. man kann mit ihnen zur vorherigen besuchten seite springen oder umgekehrt.....)

Wenn man jetzt eine aktive andere Seite mit einen iframe einfügt, welche auch Links etc. enthält (möglicher Wese ein Forum) und man sich auf einer Seite befindet, welche etwas länger ist und dann zu einer mit geringerer Höhe zurückspringt, dann ist der Frame noch immer gleich groß wie auf der Seite mit der "großen" Höhe.
kurz: Die Höhe sollte sich einfach immer bei dem Aufrufen einer seite / bei dem Zurückspringen auf eine eingebettete Seite / bei dem vorspringen auf eine eingebettete Seite dynamisch den Content der Seite anpassen.

Ich verwende diesen Code:

<iframe id="lbwebstats" style="width: 100%; border: 0;" src="http://terados.de/Stats/Stats/index.php" scrolling="no" width="320" height="240"></iframe>
<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
	function resizeIframe(dynheight) {
		document.getElementById("lbwebstats").height = parseInt(dynheight) + 10;
	}
// ]]></script>


Was müsste ich verändern, damit es so geht, wie ichs mir vorstelle ? 
LG.: Sebi


----------

